#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  北極熊監獄 護人兼護熊

## 斯冰菊

800人小鎮 千獸過境
2013年11月07日    

北極熊監獄 
全球唯一的北極熊監獄由飛機倉庫改造，設有28間囚室。翻攝網路
加拿大
【張渝萍╱綜合外電報導】北極熊幾乎人見人愛，但在加拿大蒙大拿哈德森灣附近的邱吉爾鎮有座全球唯一的北極熊監獄，因當地是北極熊每年遷徙的必經之地，鎮上人口僅800人，居民害怕「熊多過人」的情況會危害安全，因此把北極熊關進牢裡。

英國《每日郵報》前天報導，每年10~11月會有上千頭北極熊湧進邱吉爾鎮，最多1天20頭，牠們到處覓食，垃圾及狗都是牠們的目標，甚至會攻擊人，上周萬聖節才有2人遭攻擊受重傷。 

大隻佬侵門踏戶
為了安全，居民習慣不鎖家門，以便有人被熊追趕時可立刻開門躲進屋內；他們也會以布滿釘子的隔板保護家門，防北極熊因聞到廚房烹煮香味破門而入。
但這都不足以解決大量北極熊入侵問題，官方將廢棄的飛機倉庫改成有28間囚室的北極熊專用監獄，捕捉徘徊不走的北極熊，目前有11頭「囚犯」。 


被關「嫌犯」 
北極熊在監獄只能喝雪水，目的是希望讓牠們討厭這裡不再回來。翻攝網路
直升機載離野放
北極熊若表現良好幾周後就會被放出，牠們的背上會塗綠色記號，由專人用直升機載至65公里外野放，讓牠們至少1年內不會再回來。 
官方表示監獄伙食非常差，北極熊只能喝雪水，這麼糟的對待會讓牠們不想再回鎮上，雖然作法很粗糙，但總比濫殺或被熊殺死還好。 
此外，哈德森灣的北極熊研究員打算邀民眾一起記錄北極熊生態，並上傳照片，幫助研究員更了解氣候跟北極熊之間的關係。

【《蘋果》連結】：http://www.appledaily.com.tw/appleda...AD%B7%E7%86%8A

斯冰菊 ·  留言最多的狼 · 狼之樂園輕鬆廣場版主狼－狼之樂園輕鬆廣場版主狼
雪水應該很好喝吧！！！
回覆 · 1 · 收回讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 於 2 秒前

夢幻左鍵 ·  留言最多的人 · 首符大學
可以參考 如果監獄的人只能喝雪水 那犯罪的人 一定不會想再進去
回覆 · 5 · 收回讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 9 小時前

黃瑞安 · 追蹤 ·  留言最多的人 · 芝山國小－實習老師 · 169 個追蹤者
雪水在台灣太高檔了
回覆 · 讚 · 6 小時前

天知 ·  留言最多的人
雪水真的太高檔了.應該改成淡水河水直接生飲.這樣才有效果.
回覆 · 讚 · 4 小時前

Chiyen Chen ·  留言最多的人 · 中國文化大學
要走的應該是人而不是熊～
回覆 · 3 · 收回讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 8 小時前

林永勝 · 普通高中
北極熊加油!!
回覆 · 1 · 收回讚 · 追蹤貼文 · 3 小時前

本狼覺得邱吉爾鎮該遷鎮才對！！！

----------

